# Venting a basement shop



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm looking for suggestions on venting my basement shop when applying finishes or using some solvents. The shop is about 14' x 26' with 3 1' x 3' windows.


----------



## Crank50 (Jan 31, 2014)

Need to know a little more information.
Do you have any connection between your HVAC system and the basement shop?
Do you have any gas fired appliances such as a water heater or furnace in the basement?


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

There is a outlet vent in the shop fir the HVAC system. The gas furnace and water heater are on the opposite end of the basement.


----------



## Crank50 (Jan 31, 2014)

I used to have a basement shop, but I had to sell that place and now I have a detached shop under construction.
Fumes was my major problem with the basement shop. 
If you have gas equipment using the same air you have to be especially careful to not create a negative pressure in the space.
Unfortunately, negative pressure is what you need to keep the fumes from getting into the rest of the house.
What I had planned to do if I had kept the basement shop was to get a small double blower fan and have one exhausting while the other was bringing in makeup air. 
Then to keep the cost of operation minimal I was looking at a heat exchanger to let the exhaust air temper the incoming air.
Also, to keep the system as small as possible I would create a finishing booth out of polyethylene plastic and pull all the exhaust air out of the contained space. 








This is the type blower I would have used.
This is a link to this blower at Grainger.
http://www.grainger.com/product/1TDR5?cm_sp=HIO-_-HIDP-_-RR_VTV_P&cm_vc=IDPRRZ11


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

Crank50 - You reply is very helpful. I had given no thought to the negative pressure problem. If I had simply added an exhaust fan sounds like it could have filled the house with carbon monoxide. THANKS! LJ to the rescue.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Don't have a direct answer, but just wanted to mention I own basically the same blower fan that Crank50 links. I got mine in an auction. I will say that fan puts out a very large amount of air. Very good fan for moving a good amount of air in any situation.


----------

